

Show HN: MarketBot – See real-time app reviews in your team's chatroom - acj
https://github.com/acj/MarketBot

======
moeamaya
Seems like this could definitely be useful to a marketing team or early
founders. Might make more sense to bring integration into something like
Slack, Hipchat or Flowdock as soon as you have the resources to.

~~~
acj
Thanks for the suggestion. I added Flowdock support this week and will add the
others as soon as I get some time.

